
Ask HN: Stack/Advice for upgrading personal legacy web app - Corrspt
Hi,<p>I&#x27;ve a side project (web application) I’ve done a few years back for a family member (Java 6, JBoss 4, using an obscure java web framework based on JSF + ExtJS... it was really productive at the time, but the framework is mostly unmaintained and so is my app). It’s mostly CRUD, but lots of it.<p>I’m thinking of throwing it all away and starting from scratch as I feel the task to bring it “up do date” is just to much work. I do have the legacy data to deal with, that’s what been holding me back (it’s very coupled with the framework).<p>The stack I’m most comfortable with is Java 8, Play Framework (for REST API) and EmberJS for the front-end, so I’m tempted to go with that as I would like to be as productive as possible, but I was wondering if there was something out there that I should consider (even if making me slower in the beginning).<p>Ideally something with lot’s of community addons&#x2F;plugins and open-source and probably conventions. I’m very fond of EmberJS because of the amount of decisions that I don’t have to make and all of the things I don&#x27;t have to implement&#x2F;glue myself.<p>Thanks for any input.
======
hit8run
I would go with Ruby on Rails.

